# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  anémona-stichodactyla mata actinodiscos

## Isabelbabo

Tenho um aquário de 58l composto por rocha viva, areia de coral,um sphaeramia mematoptera, um amphiprion ocellaris, uma stichodactyla, uma sinolária e um caboz. Murreu uma estrela do mar quando introduzi a stichodactyla. Agora desconheço se os actinodiscos podem tocar na stichodactyla porque penso que foi por isso que a estrela morreu.

----------

